# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Esto es respecto al acceso a área secreta

## El_caos

Me pregunto y viendo que cada día que pasa, se unen más y más amigosmagos al portal, y dandome cuenta que muxos de ellos saludando o asintiendo y estando de acuerdo han reunido los mensajes para acceder al área secreta, me pregunto y les pregunto a todos
 ¿Será necesario aumentar el requisito de mensajes? o tal vez ¿ Entregar tareas de peticiones a quienes tenemos algo de tiempo y analizar si se da o no el acceso?, obviamente con la venia de Mariano , Claro.

Actualmente somos 2839 y aumentando día a día, me surge esta inquietud, ya que me he percatado que algunos de los que se han inscrito, inclusive en abril último, ya tiene alrededor de 70 y algo más de mensajes,,, ufff!!!.

¿O a lo mejor estoy siendo mesquino en el pensar?, espero puedan opinar al respecto,,,
¿Seria bueno hacer una encuesta?
Saludos

----------


## Niko

Como se plantea en http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=387 noi creo que sea necesario ya que el administrador revisa que los mensajes "valgan la pena".

----------


## El_caos

mmmmmm :roll:  :roll: ,,, bueno por eso pregunto!!!,,,  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## vcopola

Como bien te han contestado, no solo es tener 50 mensajes, sino que esos mensajes se revisan, no cuentan los escritos en el mercadillo por ejemplo.

----------


## Ella

yo sigo pensando igual:
que el area secreta este oculta (nadie la pueda ver), y cuando alguien llegue a los 50 mensajes (o los que se crean conveniente), reciba una invitacion (de otro mienbro del area) diciendo que si quiere pertenecer a ella ponga una foto y se le pide permiso a gabi para que le de el acceso.

----------


## Gandalf

No, por favor, otra vez no...

El asunto está más que revisado. 50 mensajes con "sustancia" son más que suficientes... Olvidemos ya el tema...

 :(

----------


## xavilito

> que el area secreta este oculta (nadie la pueda ver), y cuando alguien llegue a los 50 mensajes (o los que se crean conveniente), reciba una invitacion


Esa me parece la mejor solucion, la gente que escribe solo para sumar mensajes lo hace porque le pica la curiosidad, es normal. Si no se conoce la existencia de un area secreta, ya no hay curiosidad que saciar y se acaban con los mensajes chorras de "suma y sigue". 




> No, por favor, otra vez no...


jejeje... es normal que la gente opine sobre este tema, aunque en otras ocasiones ya se discutiera y se llegara a una decision no creo que todo el mundo quedase convencido...es un tema hablado, pero no solucionado para algunos (que conste que a mi me parece bien como esta y como se decida...en el area secreta no hay nada que no vayas a encontrar fuera), saludoss.

----------


## eidanyoson

Esta bien, pues voy a dar na opinión.

 ¿Que tal si subimos los mensajes a 9999 que es un numero casi redondo?

 De este modo, todos empezariamos sin area secreta, seríamos todos iguales y muchos de los que os quejais serías felices de ver que nadie oculta nada a nadie.

 Por supuesto, una vez que se llegue a los 9999 mensajes, se te resetea el contador apra que así tengas que volver a empezar de cero.

 Cuando hayas conseguido resetear 50 veces (esto es para recordar que una vez hubo algo con 50), el resto de los foreros regalará a esa persona un viaje con los gastos pagados a el Castillo Mágico, por su tenacidad, locuacidad, perseverancia, paciencia y esas cosillas. Y, bueno, suponemos que magia.

 La primera persona que resetee 9999 veces su contador de 9999 mensajes, heredará la tienda de magia de Mariano y tendrá la obligación/derecho de continuar con este foro empezando todo absolutametne de nuevo. Con otro vieje y más adelante otro que heredará...

 Por supuesto, todo con mensajes de más de 9999 lineas cada uno y además, con sentido mágico...

----------


## vsalberto

La verdad es que según entras al foro y ves algo llamado  "Area secreta" la curiosidad pica un montón e imaginas que de cosas puede haber ahi y buscas como tenerlas a tu alcance. Más incluso si lo único que quieres es quitar el gusanillo y no aprender magia.

Luego realmente te das cuenta que con lo que viene en el canuto (o casi cualquier otro primer libro)y toda la info visible que hay en el foro, hay mucho más que suficiente para iniciarse en la magia.

Estoy seguro, de que si yo (o cualquier otro) no hubiera visto un foro llamado "Area secreta" y si tampoco supiera que para entrar en ella necesito 50 mensajes, no tendría ese gusanillo o la tentación de escribir mucho para llegar a tener el acceso. Ocultarlo de la vista con estos foros es bastante sencillo y yo creo que os ahorraría problemas a los moderadores. Lo de la invitación también me parece una buena idea, aunque eso no se yo si ahorraría o daría más trabajo.

A mi ahora mismo, lo que más ganas me da de entrar en ese area son los videos, hay mucha gente aquí que me gustaría ver lo que sabe hacer y estoy seguro de que fliparé con algunos. Por lo demás me da igual, tengo demasiada info sin procesar aun en la cabeza como para meter más. Pero el gusanillo de ver que hay (aunque luego no sea nada del otro mundo) sigue estando ahi y yo creo que simplemente es porqué se que existe. Si no lo supiera no lo tendría y cuando vieráis que ya puedo entrar y me dieran el acceso me haría una ilusión de la leche.

Aparte que toda esa gente que solo quiere conocer el secreto, no se quedaría porque al no conocer la existencia de un area secreta pensaría que este es un foro donde nadie le va a revelar un secreto, mientras que ahora piensa que eso solo será mientras no tenga acceso. Aunque luego pueda llevarse una sorpresa.

Saludos (PD. vaya txapa os he soltado)

----------


## OrLoK

Estoy de acuerdo en que haya material que se encuentre bajo llave para evitar que los mas curiosos, esos que se registran  una vez y no vuelven a postear, no tengan acceso a los secretos de la magia. Me parece bien poner un número de mensajes para dar acceso, porque si llevas 50 mensajes y sigues aquí esta claro que te interesa el tema y no es un mero capricho.

Pero lo de empezar a revisar qué mensajes valen y cuales no sirven no me parece nada bien. Lo primero porque no existe un estándar que diga que un mensaje "te cuenta", lo único que vale es el criterio del que recuenta y eso es completamente subjetivo. Y lo segundo porque cada uno aporta al foro lo que puede: colabora en los posts que entiende, da la bienvenida a los que llegan muy verdes, postea noticias curiosas sobre la magia, compra o vende material... No, definitivamente todas esas aportaciones son valiosas por igual y no pueden medirse o clasificarse como si fueran cualquier cosa. 

Este foro es lo que es gracias a todos los que postean, y discriminar los mensajes es discriminar a quienes los escriben  :(

----------


## iviro

Quizás sea el menos indicado en opinar sobre el tema, lo digo porque no posteo mucho, 
solo lo poco que sé, o me interesa,pero estoy de acuerdo con "ELLA".

Si no se oculta, una solucion podria ser, que al ingresar 
alguien se le enviara un eMail, explicandole lo del area secreta, bien.

La repeticion de "Post" con las mismas preguntas por cada uno que entra, mas casos como 
el de la "doble personalidad" no ayudan a dinamizar el foro, al contrario.....

Antes de crear mi primer Post, me habia leido "todo de  todos los temas"
Sería una buena recomendación a los nuevos.
Por cierto en 1 año de permanencia, aun soy "Recien LLegado"
Tendre que empezar a postear de nuevo, a diario con dudas tan grandes
como..........Que color de la baraja me recomendais?  jejeje.....
Es Broma...................Sorry.

Saludos

----------


## El_caos

> ¿Que tal si subimos los mensajes a 9999 que es un numero casi redondo?


Y si los dejámos en 666, ja ja ja  :P   :Lol:  ,
así heredaremos el reino del cielo (la tienda de Mariano) y los infiernos también , ja,ja ja ja ja  :Lol:  

En serio , me parece buena idea la de Ella, la apoyo.

Saludos.

----------


## juanete

> yo sigo pensando igual:
> que el area secreta este oculta (nadie la pueda ver), y cuando alguien llegue a los 50 mensajes (o los que se crean conveniente), reciba una invitacion (de otro mienbro del area) diciendo que si quiere pertenecer a ella ponga una foto y se le pide permiso a gabi para que le de el acceso.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Ella, lo mejor es que sea oculto, así se evitara que nuevos foreros sean obligados por la ansiedad, de mandar 5 mensajes por minutos

----------


## juanete

> No, por favor, otra vez no...
> 
> El asunto está más que revisado. 50 mensajes con "sustancia" son más que suficientes... Olvidemos ya el tema...
> 
>  :(



Gandalf, creo que al sugerir algo es, en pro de tratar de realizar una mejora, que debe ser escuchada y respetada, si tu crees que ya es suficiente con este tema, no lo tomes en cuenta y ni siquiera tomate la molestia en contestar, pienso que si El_caos, decidió sugerir algo es muy loable y plausible de su parte….amigo El_caos, gracias por compartir

----------


## Gandalf

> Gandalf, creo que al sugerir algo es, en pro de tratar de realizar una mejora, que debe ser escuchada y respetada, si tu crees que ya es suficiente con este tema, no lo tomes en cuenta y ni siquiera tomate la molestia en contestar, pienso que si El_caos, decidió sugerir algo es muy loable y plausible de su parte….amigo El_caos, gracias por compartir


Pues esa es tu opinión.

La mia es que sugerir algo QUE YA SE HA DISCUTIDO OTRAS 2 VECES MAS CON EL MISMO RESULTADO es pesado, es darle vueltas cada 3 meses a lo mismo y no lleva a nada. Por ahí andarán los otros posts para que los consulte quien quiera. Además, alguien ha dado su opinión, y yo he dado la mía. 

¿Que te hace suponer que no he escuchado (más bien leido) y que no respeto la propuesta de El_Caos? 

Por supuesto que los mensajes los tomo a cuenta, por que me molesto en leer casi todos los que llegan, por lo que hablar siempre de lo mismo me aburre, y mucho. Y me molesto en contestar pues creo que el que manda una idea busca que le contesten. Los que están a favor y los que están en contra. No solo busca que le saquen brillo a los zapatos. Vamos, digo yo.

El_caos que sugiera lo que quiera, que yo le contestaré lo que me plazca. ¿No te parece?  Creo que tanto en el caso de El_Caos como en el mio abría que agradecernos a los dos eso de compartir. ¿No crees?


PD: ¿Te crees que soy el único que piensa eso de que el tema ya aburre? ¿Por que te crees que muchos que ya han intervenido en las otras ocasiones que ha salido el asunto pasan de hacerlo esta? ¿Crees que el mensaje de EIDAN es constructivo y gracioso o por lo contrario es una crítica con humor sarcástico? ¿Crees que esto lo escribo enfadado, muy enfadado, treméndamente enfadado o que realmente me importa un pito este asunto y lo escribo por meter cizaña?

Ah, y nadie obliga a nadie a mandar ni 5 ni 50 mensajes por minuto. Lo haceis vosotros solitos, ojo.

----------


## eskroler

una pregunta...
me parece bien que los trucos y secretos de la zona secreta sean eso, secretos....
pero que mal hace el ver videos de gente del foro haciendo magia?¿
No se desvela ningun truco... solo conocernos mejor... nose...

----------


## ernes y pico

bueno bueno yo creo que en el foro lo primordial es el buen ambiente , y con respecto a este area pues nose la verdad que yo tambien tengo mucha curiosidad de entrar , sobre todo por ver los videos , para comparar mi nivel con el de otros y porque no decirlo aprender cosas y formas diferentes de enfocar los juegos , claro nunca para copiarlos sino para darle mas ingenio a mi imaginacion , y asi enfocar yo tambien para enfocar desde mi punto de vistas las mejoras posibles ayudando a los demas y que ellos me ayuden a mi , a todo esto eydanioson buenisimo el post !!! me e inchado de reir  jejejeje , aunque irónico , pero con un gran sentido del humor , y por supuesto estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo , a por la tienda de mariano !!! y por reino de las tinieblas como dicen otros , ajjajajajajajaja

----------


## Gandalf

Pues mirar, en los videos no vais a encontrar gran cosa.

Hay algunos foreros con un nivel de magia más que bueno, buenísimo, que mandan cosas muy pero que muy bien hechas, esas seguro que no habría problema con que los demás foreros que no tienen acceso las viesen, pero hay otras de no tanta calidad, y que en ocasiones facilitan saber el secreto del juego (aunque debo reconocer que desde que se ha pasado al area secreta en mi opinión el nivel ha mejorado mucho). 

Como podreis comprender, si en el foro no se pueden desvelar las cosas, los videos "regulares" habría que filtrarlos, y creo que no hay ni tiempo ni ganas, así que se optó, tiempo a, por psasr todos a ese area. Yo personalmente me limito a ver solo a un par de foreros, los demás hacen cosas interesantes pero no hay tiempo para más.

Pero creedme cuando os digo que en el area secreta no hay tanto secreto, creedme.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Es cierto. En el area secreta se habla de temas un poco mas a fondo. Las preguntas que se hacen son un poco mas concretas. Pero ojo, tampoco sin pasarse, en el área no es correcto preguntar "que es esto o que es lo otro" porque para eso esta el foro normal, pero tampoco se te desvelan los mayores secretos de la magia. Como he dicho, solo se profundiza más.

----------


## ernes y pico

oye os importaria decirme para vuestra opinion quienes son los que realizan mejor los juegos ?? solo por curiosidad jijijiji

----------


## Gandalf

Pues hombre, es un compromiso ya que algunos pueden ser hasta amigos y compañeros. Además se de muchos que participan en el foro y que pueden ser mejores que los que envian videos así que no me mojaré demasiado.

Palmer es fantástico. Una suerte tenerle en el foro. Disfruto cada video suyo. Lástima que me pille lejos para aprender de él.
Las progresiones de Mago_juanpincha o de extremo han sido muy buenas. Ya no les sigo tanto como al principio pues me superan en manipulación y ya no tengo mucho que aportarles, así que les tengo algo abandonados, pero seguro que sus últimos videos son buenos.
si66 también me gusta
mago aranda o yago son también geniales pero se prodigan mucho menos.

 Y los demás seguro que también están bien pero no hay tiempo para ver tanta cosa y a tanta gente.

Al final me he mojado más de lo que quería así que no puedes quejarte.

----------


## ignoto

Olvidaste poner lo de las orgías y los vídeos XXX.

Es lo mejor del área secreta.

P.D. Y el vídeo de Gandalf haciendo magia en una despedida de soltera rodeado por una docena de chavalas y vestido solamente con un tanga.

----------


## YaGo

> Olvidaste poner lo de las orgías y los vídeos XXX.
> 
> Es lo mejor del área secreta.
> 
> P.D. Y el vídeo de Gandalf haciendo magia en una despedida de soltera rodeado por una docena de chavalas y vestido solamente con un tanga.


Jajajaja, síiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Punto 1:

Estamos HARTOS de este tema. Pero hartitos vamos. La ironía abunda cuando sale esto otra vez a la luz. Digo como Gandalf. Revisar los hilos ABIERTOS con CIENTOS (Sí, cientos) de respuestas no estaría NADA MAL.

Punto 2:

Mis vídeos no son geniales, son ESPECTACULARES (Pero de malos claro). Hace tiempo que no subo ninguno y hasta que no tenga adsl otra vez no voy a subir mis saltos diversos, que me he dedicado a ensayarlos. Me comprometo a enviarlos cuando sea posible.

Punto 3:

Los vídeos XXX fueron suprimidos porque eran excesivamente "light" para muchos usuarios. Digamos que nos sabía a poco. Ahora lo que está de moda son las Fiestas Caseras y las Sesiones de Fotos.

Punto 4:

Nada más que decir.

----------


## ignoto

Si, si, pero no comentáis el vídeo de Gandalf.

Eso es porque fué un error.

 :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Un error de las 100 chavalas, que Gandalf bien contento que se le ve en el video :D

----------


## ernes y pico

jejejeje gracias gandalf , ya vere algun video de ellos cuando entre en el area secreta , es que me entere hace poco de este foro , por eso no estoy de antes , bueno aun así gracias por mojarte y darme tu opinion

----------


## ignoto

¿Gandalf mojado?   :shock: 

Este también ha visto el vídeo.   :!:

----------


## Gandalf

leches!!!!!!

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Me separo dos horas del foro y me habeis puesto a caldo!!!!!!

Sois la leche!!!! MAMONES!!!! Os dije que nada de comentar esos videos. Por cierto, ¿sabeis si Mariano los borró ya? Lo pregunto por que Soraya y Ana me preguntaron si ya lo habíamos hecho, que ellas no querían que estuviesen ahí.

Bueno, luego os llamo que os tengo que contar una cosa. 
*¡¡¡¡¡¡Estas quieren volver a quedar!!!!!!!!*

OEEEEEEEEOEOEOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

 8)  8)

----------


## nakis667

Pues yo lo de que revisen los comentarios de cada uno y juzguen si valen o no valen para entrar a la zona secreta lo veo bien.Llevo poco en el foro, pero sí me he estado fijando que hay gente que empieza que pregunta por preguntar, ( y no me refiero a dudas tontas, porque los que están empezando no tienen los conocimientos de los que llevan más tiempo;ya sabeis a lo que me refiero con preguntar por preguntar ), contesta cosas como," sí, yo pienso igual", y sobre todo hacen cientos de preguntas que ya están contestadas.

Es más , yo creo que se necesitaría algo más que los 50 mensajes escritos ( no digo más mensajes, sino por ejemplo una rutina grabada en video con el nombre de la persona escrita en una hoja al lado del tapete o algo ).

Además, yo lo que quiero no es que me revelen los secretos, sino más bien quiero ver como hace magia la gente mortal, jeje, es decir, quiero ver a gente como yo hacer los juegos para poder comparar mi técnica , ya que cada vez que la comparo con la gente que sale en la tele me deprimo :D .

Yo ya llevo más de 60 mensajes escritos y sin embargo creo que no llego ni a los 20 que merezcan la pena de verdad porque yo soy nuevo en esto de teorizar sobre magia y seguro que hay gente mucho mejor. Yo lo único que doy es opinión por lo que veo, porque sí puedo decir que soy un gran observador, y me fijo mucho en los detalles. También pregunto dudas que me surgen, y más que me van a surgir porque la verdad es que cada día se me ocurre una nueva, aunque la mitad de ellas las encuentro con el buscador.

Por cierto, ¡¡ hay que usar el buscador !! la gente es muy pesada con el tema, pero es que a veces tienen razón.

Un saludo.

----------


## magomago

> Yo ya llevo más de 60 mensajes escritos y sin embargo creo que no llego ni a los 20 que merezcan la pena de verdad porque yo soy nuevo en esto de teorizar sobre magia y seguro que hay gente mucho mejor.


Bien , pero al menos tu lo reconoces,eso ya es bueno.En el foro se ponen mensajes que no tienen contenido,todo el mundo lo hace,es normal porque a veces te apetece hablar de magia,a veces de futbol,a veces de chicas,en nuestras reuniones hablamos de magia evidentemente,pero a veces el tema cambia radicalmente.

Pero pienso que lo bueno es reconocerlo,porque a mi me fastidia mucho la gente que hace 50 preguntas y luego dice: "Es que tengo 50 mensajes,ya puedo entrar en el area secreta".

Pero señor mioooooooo ¿Que has aportado?,mas bien el foro te ha aportado a ti, ¿No?,¿Que me demuestras haciendo 50 preguntas? , pues te lo voy a responder : Que eres un profano curioso .

Sinceramente  hasta que alguien me demuestra que es un mago y que ama la magia,esa persona no deja de ser un profano (Lo digo sin animo despectivo ninguno).

----------


## ernes y pico

pues si , yo prefiero ir poco a poco en esto del foro , hombre me gustaria entrar ya en el area secreta para que mentir , pero no estoy todos los dias mandando mensajes para asir llegar al numero , prefiero ir aportando poco a poco con lo que pueda , y ademas que no pedire el acceso nada mas llegar a los 50 mensajes , los pedire cuando lo vea conveniente , pero que eso si es verdad , que hay muchos profanos que no tienen ni idea de magia y ni les gusta y escriben dos tonterias y media para que le dejen entrar , y se ha visto en este foro vamos que no hay que irse muy lejos . y si alguno se siente identificado con este mensaje , lo siento pero la magia no estara hecha para ti , jejejeje

----------


## nakis667

Magomago, a eso me refiero.Acabo de mirar y con este que estoy escribiendo ya llevo 78, pero creo que todavía no he contribuido lo suficiente como para merecerlo.

Es más, estoy preparando un par de cosillas interesantes para el foro; una de ellas se puede decir, es el resumen de uno de los libros para un post, en concreto del "expert at the card table".

Lo segundo que estoy preparando me llevará más tiempo, y no lo puedo decir, no por nada, sino porque es una sorpresa para la gente del foro, o más bien un regalo que le quiero hacer al foro.Pero ya digo que me llevará algo de tiempo hacerlo( 15 dias, quizás un mes no se).Tampoco es gran cosa, pero seguro que os va a gustar a la mayoría , porque he visto muchos temas relacionados directamente con ello.

Una vez que haya hecho eso, pediré el acceso al área secreta.Calculo que para ese momento ya llevaré cerca de 100 mensajes, pero estoy seguro que estas dos cosas aportarán casi más que la mitad de las cosas que he escrito.

Un saludo.

----------


## brujilla

la verdad es que siempre he tenido curiosidad por el area secreta, siempre suele llamar la atencion lo secreto y esas cosas, pero tiempo al tiempo! algun dia llegare a los 50 mensajes con contenido! cuando sepa algo más de magia que ahora   :Smile1:

----------

